

Ask HN: Beta Testers - JimWillTri

Need some more beta testers. Any sites where startup founders reciprocate beta testing each others site.  Meaning, I use and test his site and he uses and tests mine.
======
techfan
Check out <http://www.criticue.com/> \- this a new site. Here is the HN thread
about it <http://www.criticue.com/>

------
JimWillTri
Thanks, I did see that site. I was looking for something that would allow
involved interaction for testing/using rather than aesthetics.

~~~
eduardordm
Http://www.betapunch.com is nice.

